# Game 10: Official Knicks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 11/18. 8:30 CST



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*vs.*









*Houston Rockets vs. New York Knicks
November 18, 2004
8:30pm CST, FSN, TNT*

*Probable Starters*





































Yao Ming/Maurice Taylor/Jim Jackson/Tracy McGrady/Charlie Ward 





































Nazr Mohammed/Kurt Thomas/Tim Thomas/Jamal Crawford/Stephon Marbury 

Nazr and Kurt Thomas should have problems fronting Yao so I expect a big game from him. JVG is under alot of heat after the loss to Atlanta so expect him to go to Yao repeatedly and tell McGrady to shoot at will... once the double teams come JJ and Ward have to hit their shots. Taylor needs to bounce back from a string of poor showings. 

Rockets need a win, badly.

86-82 Rockets.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

i just wanna see 1 penny play.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Finally, our poor D at PF won't be a liability! NY's offensive threat lies in their guards - I'm positive T-Mac can contain Crawford, so Marbury's the main concern for us. Still, they should be worried about us more than we about them. As long as Yao gets the ball down low victory is ours.

Houston 90
Knicks 83

Score over 90 points, pleaaaase....

And I'd really appreciate it if Yao scored 40+ points too, just to shut up all the haters on BBB.net!!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

My two favourite teams are playing. Always occasion to rejoice. I think we'll win this. Like Ming Bling said, Mohammed and Kurt Thomas are going to find it tough against Yao. Plus, we'll be real determined. Hopefully, the sting of the lash that is losing to Atlanta has done more than merely welt the shoulders.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Please New York, Don't embarrass us on National Television :gopray: 

Rockets - 97
Knicks - 88


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hakeem</b>!
> My two favourite teams are playing. Always occasion to rejoice. I think we'll win this. Like Ming Bling said, Mohammed and Kurt Thomas are going to find it tough against Yao. Plus, we'll be real determined. Hopefully, the sting of the lash that is losing to Atlanta has done more than merely welt the shoulders.


lol, did you give me a Bad Post Rating? How dare you


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Rockets 93
Knicks 81


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao is doing so good thus far


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> Yao is doing so good thus far


Unfortunately T-Mac isn't... are u watching the game? i'm just following the box score


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately T-Mac isn't... are u watching the game? i'm just following the box score


I am watching tv stream online,F,i got up early and headed to the TV center of my univ,but they told me they were checking the net so i couldn't watch tv there.Darn,is it really so difficult to watch a single game of Yao Ming?:upset: and the internet stream doesn't work well.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Why does it seem like Yao has stopped getting touches....

I said our poor D at PF won't be a liability, I was wrong. :|


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rockets get off to a slow start as usual... their offense is a mess right now.

22-20 Rockets

End of 1st


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Mooochie sighting!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Looks Tmac is actually Rockets' PG,and Lue SG.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

hehe,Norris,long time no see


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Gumby's offensive scheme is really pissing me off, and I'm just looking at the boxscore!! Just put Yao in there and let him do his thing!!

Finally, Yao comes back....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

:40.3 HOU - Layup by Y. Ming. Assist: T. McGrady 
:46.7 HOU - M. Taylor defensive rebound 
:47.9 NY - S. Marbury misses a 21-foot jumper from the right wing 
1:01 HOU - T. McGrady hits the second free throw 
1:01 HOU - T. McGrady misses the first free throw 
1:01 NY - Shooting foul on J. Crawford 
1:07 HOU - Y. Ming defensive rebound 
1:07 NY - K. Thomas misses a 17-foot jumper from the left wing 
1:23 HOU - Y. Ming makes shot. Assist: T. McGrady 

Am I dreaming!?!? Man you don't know how happy it makes me seeing T-Mac and Yao fill up the stat sheet like that!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yeah,Tracy had 6 assist in the 1st half,5 times to Yao. :greatjob: 
and Yao had a excellent pass to Tracy


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> Yeah,Tracy had 6 assist in the 1st half,5 times to Yao. :greatjob:
> and Yao had a excellent pass to Tracy


Are you watching the feed broadcasted by TNT in China?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you watching the feed broadcasted by TNT in China?


starsports(a Hong Kong sports channel) by TNT.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

You guys need a point guard badly. Ward looks awful out there.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Please dont collapse in the 4th quarter again...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

stats-wise we're looking great, I'm surprised the Knicks are only down by 5 points. Just keep Yao in for the rest of the game!!


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> starsports(a Hong Kong sports channel) by TNT.


Oh I'm watching the same as well! Check your pm!

Btw Kurt Thomas and Ariza look absolutely great, too bad for the 2 goaltending.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Tmac answers the run, he is needed now! Nice assist btw.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Somebody stop Kurt Thomas!! He must've read my pre-game comment or something!!

85-80 Houston.... c'mon T-mac, carry this team!


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

What a 3 pointer! If Rockets lose this one.....


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Somebody stop Kurt Thomas!! He must've read my pre-game comment or something!!
> 
> 85-80 Houston.... c'mon T-mac, carry this team!


His stroke is very nice and smooth, money most of the times. But this has to be the better performance rather than the norm.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Christ... Kurt Thomas is killing us.

Knicks have 2.9 seconds to tie the game... JVG needs to get Padgett in the game to guard KT.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

**** **** **** WHAT A SHOT BY CRAWFORD.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

WOW


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

:banghead:


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh great. :upset:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

:frenchy: 

F The Knicks


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yikes.....McGrady should have just held the ball until one second on the shot clock and chucked something at the rim. He didnt milk the clock enough, and that left enough time for Crawford to get up a good look


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh no.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Lucky Shot


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I think we're just friggin jinxed... how could we possibly lose a game like this, and losing to Atlanta...

We gotta address our weaknesses soon (point guard, defensive power forward) else we're really not gonna be able to win on a consistent basis...

sad sad game to lose when it seems that we've done just about everything right this ga me. Crap....


----------



## HT_Flyer (Apr 5, 2003)

Rockets are working hard to get JVG fired here. Bring in Phil Jackson please:grinning:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady milked the clock as much as he could.

Once again the Rockets could not pull away and Kurt Thomas was hitting open jumpers all night long, which kept the Knicks in the game. Alot of glaring holes in the Rockets tonight, but they definitely were the better team. 

We could easily be 7-3 right now. Tough luck. We will be lucky if we are 8-8 by the end of the month with the way our guys are playing now.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

4-6 in the Western Conference and this team doesent show any signs of being any good at all

Anybody know when the NBA Lottery is?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 4-6 in the Western Conference and this team doesent show any signs of being any good at all
> 
> Anybody know when the NBA Lottery is?


It's November. You cannot honestly say that with a straight face. 
With that said. Wow...oh well..Yall will bounce back


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't think we looked too bad. Nazr Mohammed looked like Erick Dampier, and Kurt Thomas was like Elton Brand on a good night, but we were all right.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> lol, did you give me a Bad Post Rating? How dare you


I don't recall that, as I don't remember seeing you around here before yesterday, but maybe I did.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hakeem</b>!
> 
> I don't recall that, as I don't remember seeing you around here before yesterday, but maybe I did.


Oh, well that makes perfect sense, you don't see me untill yesterday, but you give me a bad post rating for nothing...good lookin out


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HT_Flyer</b>!
> Rockets are working hard to get JVG fired here.




:yes: :yes: :no: :no: :upset: :upset: :| :|


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OK obviously this was a tough loss for us, but if you think about it, it's actually better for us to have a pretty loss than an ugly win. It's still early in the season, and this team's only gonna get better.

Yao and T-Mac combined for 47pts, 17rebs, and 12assts. Great to see the 2 finally working together well, and putting up the numbers we expect from them.

Yes we're 4-6, and yes we lost to Atlanta and now New York, but we were clearly the better team for most of the game for both games. As this team solidifies, and when our role players finally start doing what's expected of them, our wins will be coming along. But until then, we're in for bashings from all of BBB.net's Rockets haters...


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Ah damn,tough loss...take it on the chin and hopefully go 3-1 on this road trip.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> But until then, we're in for bashings from all of BBB.net's Rockets haters...


who cares?especially those Lakers and Suns fans,they can go to the hell.i just found most fans of those two teams hate Yao Ming and rockers,dunno why.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Oh, well that makes perfect sense, you don't see me untill yesterday, but you give me a bad post rating for nothing...good lookin out


What I meant was that "I don't remember giving you a bad post rating since I don't think I've seen you before yesterday, but I might have given you one a while back and simply forgotten about it and forgotten about you. However, I think that's unlikely." No offense intended. If it pleases you, you can give me a one-star rating as a form of revenge. I don't mind. Take it easy.


Back to the Rockets -- I think Laker and Suns fans dislike us because they're insecure about Kobe and Amare. Were we as unpopular on this board before we got T-Mac?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/2908889



> "The last two games we haven't been able to hold the lead, and we're getting what we deserve right now," Rockets forward Maurice Taylor said. "We're just not playing well right now. I mean, we're not even playing close to how you have to play to get wins in this league."





> "You get what you deserve in the game," Van Gundy said. "The results we're getting, I mean, obviously, it was a fortunate shot by them, but we allowed 29 points in the fourth quarter before that shot. We got outrebounded by 18 in the second half alone. We're getting what we deserve. Late turnovers, missed free throws. We're getting what we deserve right now."


Our biggest problem right now is not our PG's... it's our rebounding. We were outscored 16-2 on second chance points, and are 1-6 when we are outrebounded.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hakeem</b>!
> Back to the Rockets -- I think Laker and Suns fans dislike us because they're insecure about Kobe and Amare. Were we as unpopular on this board before we got T-Mac?


Houston and Phoenix fans have never gotten along, and Yao/Amare didn't make things better. 

Last year everyone loved the Rockets because they were the minnows with the lovable big man who could put up 30 against Shaq. No one had big expectations for this team with the way Francis struggled to play with Yao.

Now, Tracy "I'm a loser" McGrady has joined the team and Yao Ming isn't putting up 30 and 15 like his "potential" showed he could. The conclusion? Yao is overrated and will never dominate. Alot of people, including myself, predicted the Rockets be a top 5 team in the West this year and they haven't exactly got off to a flying start.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Our biggest problem right now is not our PG's... it's our rebounding.


Yeah, you know something's wrong when Nazr Mohammed gets like 8 offensive boards.



> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Yao Ming isn't putting up 30 and 15 like his "potential" showed he could. The conclusion? Yao is overrated and will never dominate. Alot of people, including myself, predicted the Rockets be a top 5 team in the West this year and they haven't exactly got off to a flying start.


I don't understand the sudden anti-Yao sentiment. "Yao's just another Rik Smits" -- he's already better than bloody Smits was in his prime, you dimwits! Smits at his best was like Yao if the latter was sent with no supplies to Tanzania for a fortnight. Effete, haunted-looking and a little jumpy. People see that the Rockets lost to the Hawks while the Suns are cruising, and that Amare's getting 26 ppg, and suddenly Yao's hit the ceiling at 18 and 9. "Hah, the Rockets lost to the Hawks and the Knicks. I always said Yao was never going to be great. He's a wuss. Soft. Hasn't got that killer instinct. Never amount to nothin', is what I said. Now Amare -- that's a man. A man's man. He's got no skills, but he's got aggression. That can take you places."


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hakeem</b>!
> 
> Yeah, you know something's wrong when Nazr Mohammed gets like 8 offensive boards.


he got 12 offensive rebs the other day


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

11, but point taken. Perhaps I've been underrating this guy. I've always thought of him as a poor man's Kelvin Cato.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HT_Flyer</b>!
> Rockets are working hard to get JVG fired here. Bring in Phil Jackson please:grinning:


:no:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hakeem</b>!
> I don't understand the sudden anti-Yao sentiment. "Yao's just another Rik Smits" -- he's already better than bloody Smits was in his prime, you dimwits! Smits at his best was like Yao if the latter was sent with no supplies to Tanzania for a fortnight. Effete, haunted-looking and a little jumpy. People see that the Rockets lost to the Hawks while the Suns are cruising, and that Amare's getting 26 ppg, and suddenly Yao's hit the ceiling at 18 and 9. "Hah, the Rockets lost to the Hawks and the Knicks. I always said Yao was never going to be great. He's a wuss. Soft. Hasn't got that killer instinct. Never amount to nothin', is what I said.


These people will ride the anti-Yao bandwagon while they can. As soon as the Rockets start winning they will dissappear. Losing was one of Amare's biggest knocks last season, and if the Rockets can't get significantly above .500 none of their players will get any respect.



> Now Amare -- that's a man. A man's man. He's got no skills, but he's got aggression. That can take you places."


Over-compensation, perhaps?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> yikes.....McGrady should have just held the ball until one second on the shot clock and chucked something at the rim. He didnt milk the clock enough, and that left enough time for Crawford to get up a good look


Rockets let Jammal Crawford wide open. Heck, they let him shoot the trey openly. His shot wasn't even contested.


----------

